# Albuquerque Competition Interest



## Tall5001 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tristan and myself were thinking of getting a competition going out in New Mexico this summer. Probably around late July. We were wondering who would be interested or able to go to a competition in Albuquerque. We have a potential venue but nothing is secured as of yet. We want to make sure there is enough interest before embarking to plan anything. Please express any interest and idea below. If you have any questions dont be afraid to ask.

Slater Metz


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 4, 2011)

I think I would be able to come. Are you sure the venue would be big enough though?

200th post


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 5, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I think I would be able to come. Are you sure the venue would be big enough though?
> 
> 200th post


 
Yes i think it would be big enough. But then again we arent expecting a lot of people so that is another reason we are posting this


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok. Just make sure you have 2x2 at it!


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 5, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Ok. Just make sure you have 2x2 at it!


 
No i dont want 2x2 haha!! we would have it lol


----------



## izovire (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm interested!!! And I'm sure a lot of people from Denver & Co. Springs would come, maybe even Texas cubers. Are you sure about late July? Might want to do it a few weeks after US Nats. I'm also trying to get the next competition in Denver for July 2nd or 9th. I have a venue already.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 5, 2011)

izovire said:


> I'm interested!!! And I'm sure a lot of people from Denver & Co. Springs would come, maybe even Texas cubers. Are you sure about late July? Might want to do it a few weeks after US Nats. I'm also trying to get the next competition in Denver for July 2nd or 9th. I have a venue already.


 
That would be awesome! The thing is Tristan leaves for college the week before nats because his school is 3 hours away. So maybe we wont do one and do yours the 2nd preferably! i leave the 11th.


----------



## izovire (Jun 5, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> That would be awesome! The thing is Tristan leaves for college the week before nats because his school is 3 hours away. So maybe we wont do one and do yours the 2nd preferably! i leave the 11th.


 
Oh damn! I'll push for the 2nd then. Have you contacted a delegate yet? But before you do find a suitable venue in accordance with the WCA regs. Perhaps Daniel Hayes would like to delegate.. That is if he's willing to travel.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 5, 2011)

izovire said:


> Oh damn! I'll push for the 2nd then. Have you contacted a delegate yet? But before you do find a suitable venue in accordance with the WCA regs. Perhaps Daniel Hayes would like to delegate.. That is if he's willing to travel.


 
Actually the 2nd would be a perfect weekend because my mom and brothers are at camp soi have a free weekend and also tristan is availiable so u have 2 for sure people. We haven't done anything except think that a abq comp would be cool. Have u contacted a delegate?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 5, 2011)

If there's 5x5 I'll come.


----------



## Me (Jun 5, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> That would be awesome! The thing is Tristan leaves for college the week before nats because his school is 3 hours away. So maybe we wont do one and do yours the 2nd preferably! i leave the 11th.


 
Gah. Don't alter the date just because it fits into one person's schedule, even if it's me. You have the date I'm leave for college wrong too, don't just go posting that stuff.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 6, 2011)

Me said:


> Gah. Don't alter the date just because it fits into one person's schedule, even if it's me. You have the date I'm leave for college wrong too, don't just go posting that stuff.


 
well it doesnt really matter u leave before nats and so anything after nats we couldnt do for either a NM comp or a Colorado comp


----------



## Me (Jun 6, 2011)

Please re-read my last sentence. 

Anyhow, I'd consider this enough intrest.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 6, 2011)

Me said:


> Please re-read my last sentence.
> 
> Anyhow, I'd consider this enough intrest.


 
Yeah i read the last sentence i just ignored it. yeah i agree


----------

